# USB Flash drive recognized as "removable media"



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Okay, here's the problem...

I *used* to be able to have multiple partitions on my PNY Attache 4G flash drive. Now, windows xp is recognizing it as a removable media drive (i'm assuming. that's what the icon looks like in Computer Management), and won't let me put more than one partition on it. 

Just tried a low-level format with the tool from hddguru.com. Still no dice. The only thing that I can think of that may have caused this is that I was playing with a flash drive utility for another mfgr (HP), and may have somehow put a wrong firmware... or something... on it?

The problem isn't system-specific. Shows as removable media (instead of "removable disk drive) on my roomie's computer, also.

Here's a screenshot of my computer managemet window:

http://www.ownedgear.com/compmgmt.JPG

Also, I made a usenet posting (well, through google groups. Usenet lite!)

http://groups.google.com/group/micr...read/0dd3cc7ff02b1ba6/d657fafd2c2d9ae3?hl=en&


Any help?


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Couldn't find the "edit" button, so posting a reply.

When I check diskpart, the flash drive shows up as a volume, instead of a disk. Is that normal?


----------



## dmitryk (Nov 12, 2006)

What that other utility did is blew away partition table. By default Windows will recognize disks with boot sector instead of partition and will treat them as removable disk drive.

See if you can erase first sector of that flash. Download WinHex or DiskExplore and open drive as physical device... then just fill the sector 0 with 00. After that try to create partition. (remove it and then plug it back in)

Yeah... you will lose your data on it. So copy stuff off first


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Eh, not worried about the data.

(Thanks for not thinking I was crazy, btw. It's kind of hard to explain this, and people tend to assume I don't know *** I'm talking about)


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Alright, zeroed out the entire first sector in Winhex. The drive is just showing as "unpartitioned" now. Tried creating a partition, and windows is still seeing it as a removable drive.

I get this message when I go to create a new partition:

"On a removable disk you can only create a single primary partition. You may not create an extended partition. The drive letter for this partition is preassigned."


----------



## 8210GUY (Aug 29, 2006)

>>>According to PNY you can not partition it<<< but if you have partition magic you could see what that can do, but never had such a drive personally so I have no idea for sure, waiting for prices to drop as it's easier to carry instead of a fistful of Cd's, sorry I don't know more.


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Yeah, saw that on PNY's, but I *have* partitioned it. That's why I'm curious as to why it's changed. Some good info being posted on my usenet post. Worth checking. Guess there's a bit on the device that tells the computer whether it's removable media or not. At least partially a matter of getting it changed.


----------



## dmitryk (Nov 12, 2006)

At this point if Windows is not letting you can only relay on the 3rd party utilities. 

You can either attempt to find somethig similar to fdisk for Windows from Linux or partition it youreself by typing values into first sector of the flash. (How about this chalenge? ;-) WinHex will help you do that. If you become interested I will explain you how.


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

I've thought about partitioning it by hand. We'll see if it comes to that. Do I need to figure out the disk geometry before I go screwing with that?


----------



## dmitryk (Nov 12, 2006)

Geomety no longer matter match. The boot sector is expected by windows at 
at 0 1 1, Cylinder 0 , Head 1 , Sector 1. Normaly default sector size 63 with 254 Heads on all drives now ... Cylinder will vary based on the size of the drive. If it is over 8GB, then it will be maximum 1023. Check DiskExplorer from RunTime Software they have good templates.


----------



## rootyb (Nov 16, 2006)

Awesome. THanks. I'll look into it.


----------

